# Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014 & photos



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

Right fellas, with the help of Brendy and a 3 year old (no, not Bob) the draw has been done for the upcoming ICC 

*Concra Wood 4th July*

12:24 - Me, palindromicbob, bladeplayer

12:36 - Gibbo, Landog, Bayjon, Brendy

12:48 - PhilTheFragger, Malek, Garryinderry, Garry's Brother

..................

*Farnham Estate 5th July*

10:30 - Me, Brendy (as we only have 4 buggies me and Brendy have volunteered to walk the course as a 2 ball)

10:40 - palindromicbob, Chris661, Bayjon, Landog

10:50 - Gibbo, bladeplayer, PhilTheFragger, Malek

...................

*Slieve Russell 6th July*

11:12 - Chris661, PhilTheFragger, Brendy

11:20 - Landog, Malek, Bladeplayer, palindromicbob

11:28 - Me, Gibbo, bayjon, hammertoe 

...................

Friday and Saturday will be a sweep as well as a 2s pot and on the Sunday we will be playing for the ICC trophy and a 2s pot.

Roll on Friday :whoo:


----------



## chris661 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Good skills chaps :thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

OMG
I don't get to play with Bob

That's the only reason I'm coming lol &#128526;&#127863;&#127863;


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			OMG
I don't get to play with Bob

That's the only reason I'm coming lol &#128526;&#127863;&#127863;
		
Click to expand...

Rossmore, Thursday night 

Then you'll be thankful you never got drawn with him for the rest of the weekend


----------



## G1BB0 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

poor Bayjon is lumped with me twice!!!


----------



## brendy (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Neither am I Phil, thats the only reason im going!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			Neither am I Phil, thats the only reason im going!
		
Click to expand...

Nice one 

Good job Bob is used to all this abuse &#128513;&#128526;


----------



## malek988 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

i get to taunt bob on sunday about the booby prize again this year lol


----------



## malek988 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			poor Bayjon is lumped with me twice!!!
		
Click to expand...

poor bill is stuck with me all weekend again like last time, then again he won...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

See we have a mod shoot out on the final day 

Place your bets guys

Maybe a side comp "The Mod Cup "


----------



## smange (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			See we have a mod shoot out on the final day 

Place your bets guys

Maybe a side comp "The Mod Cup " 

Click to expand...

Oooohh, never noticed that.

Gonna be some serious bragging rights in Mod land after this


----------



## LanDog (Jun 29, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Have to say, I'm happy with my draw should be good fun!


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

5 more sleeps!!!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Top stuff Guys.. Brendy i noticed you've avoided me again buddy ?

 3 years and 10 rounds is anyone that lucky 

Nice to see il get to play with some of the newbies aswell as having Mal there to guide me home on Sunday  same as last year 

Not long to go now


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			Top stuff Guys.. Brendy i noticed you've avoided me again buddy ?

 3 years and 10 rounds is anyone that lucky 

Nice to see il get to play with some of the newbies aswell as having Mal there to guide me home on Sunday  same as last year 

Not long to go now
		
Click to expand...

At least I get the privilege of playing with the current and most probably this years champion on Friday 

Will be a laugh as usual and it's looking like we will get decent enough weather


----------



## brendy (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Hmmm yea, just noticed that myself. Anyone want to swap the Friday with Bill or me? We have to get a game together. I need all the tips I can get. 



bladeplayer said:



			Top stuff Guys.. Brendy i noticed you've avoided me again buddy ?

 3 years and 10 rounds is anyone that lucky 

Nice to see il get to play with some of the newbies aswell as having Mal there to guide me home on Sunday  same as last year 

Not long to go now
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			Hmmm yea, just noticed that myself. Anyone want to swap the Friday with Bill or me? We have to get a game together. I need all the tips I can get. 

Click to expand...


No its's                    FINE          now thanks ..  


Wont learn much watching me mate i can promise ya that


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



smange said:



			At least I get the privilege of playing with the current and most probably this years champion on Friday 

Will be a laugh as usual and it's looking like we will get decent enough weather
		
Click to expand...

Looking forward to it mate , i remember 2011, i was  not long on the forum,  up to Donegal and after Fri night it was like id knew ye all for years .. class get together , weather will be what ever it is mate (hopefully good) the rest is well worth it

Looking forward to it now , Barton practice away on Tues evening , wash the clubs Wednesday . hi ho silver away on Fri morning then


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

The Mod Cup (OK It isnt actually a cup)

As a side contest I am donating the Irish Craic Classic Mod Cup to the impressive list of prizes already on offer (cough)
at least it gives Chris a 3 to 1 chance of winning it, seeing as he hasnt picked up a club in 9 months (is he pregnant??)




Trust me, the engraving cost more than the trophy


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			The Mod Cup (OK It isnt actually a cup)

As a side contest I am donating the Irish Craic Classic Mod Cup to the impressive list of prizes already on offer (cough)
at least it gives Chris a 3 to 1 chance of winning it, seeing as he hasnt picked up a club in 9 months (is he pregnant??)

View attachment 11304


Trust me, the engraving cost more than the trophy 

Click to expand...


Gona be a bit of spice in that 3 ball now ..


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			The Mod Cup (OK It isnt actually a cup)

As a side contest I am donating the Irish Craic Classic Mod Cup to the impressive list of prizes already on offer (cough)
at least it gives Chris a 3 to 1 chance of winning it, seeing as he hasnt picked up a club in 9 months (is he pregnant??)

View attachment 11304


Trust me, the engraving cost more than the trophy 

Click to expand...

Thought you were going to get a wing mirror from a 1962 Vespa.......:rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



Imurg said:



			Thought you were going to get a wing mirror from a 1962 Vespa.......:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Please say I can do him for Mod abuse


----------



## Imurg (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Please say I can do him for Mod abuse  

Click to expand...

You'll get plenty of abuse if you come back without it!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Way I see it

If I dont win it, I gotta go back and try again next year
and if I do win it, I gotta go back next year and defend it 

either way its a win win :whoo:


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			The Mod Cup (OK It isnt actually a cup)

As a side contest I am donating the Irish Craic Classic Mod Cup to* the impressive list of prizes already on offer (cough*)
at least it gives Chris a 3 to 1 chance of winning it, seeing as he hasnt picked up a club in 9 months (is he pregnant??)

View attachment 11304


Trust me, the engraving cost more than the trophy 

Click to expand...

:mmm: 

Bragging rights are the only prizes on offer I do believe, unless of course someone has come up with some sponsorship deal that I am totally unaware of 

Oh and a few quid in the sweep :whoo:


----------



## LanDog (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Playing on Friday, I was having some trouble with my putting. 1 putted one green (only birdie of the day)

Greens were a bit faster than what I had been used to in Leeds so that might've been a factor, but I've got my unused YES! Callie here staring at me so I'm very tempted to bring that along for the game at Rossmore and throw it into contention as well as the #7



EDIT: Also, does anyone remember the fella who used to be on here that wrote the book 'Hooked' where he had reviewed every course in Ireland, well I was having a look through it the other day and the 4 courses scored very well but there was no mention of the points system for Farnham, just wondering why


----------



## smange (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			Playing on Friday, I was having some trouble with my putting. 1 putted one green (only birdie of the day)

Greens were a bit faster than what I had been used to in Leeds so that might've been a factor, but I've got my unused YES! Callie here staring at me so I'm very tempted to bring that along for the game at Rossmore and throw it into contention as well as the #7



*EDIT: Also, does anyone remember the fella who used to be on here that wrote the book 'Hooked' where he had reviewed every course in Ireland, well I was having a look through it the other day and the 4 courses scored very well but there was no mention of the points system for Farnham, just wondering why*

Click to expand...



That would be Kevin Markham and he is still about the forum from time to time. I actually invited him to the ICC but he can't make it as playing in one of the multi-day comps that be on throughout the summer.

Plus he has no scores for Farnham as when he was there the back 9 wasn't complete so he only played the front 9 and walked the back 9.

Great book and I always refer to it before going to play a course for the first time.


----------



## LanDog (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



smange said:



			[/B]

That would be Kevin Markham and he is still about the forum from time to time. I actually invited him to the ICC but he can't make it as playing in one of the multi-day comps that be on throughout the summer.

Plus he has no scores for Farnham as when he was there the back 9 wasn't complete so he only played the front 9 and walked the back 9.

Great book and I always refer to it before going to play a course for the first time.
		
Click to expand...

I love the book, definitely one of the better 'stocking fillers' that I've gotten for Christmas!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

He has new book out now called Driving the Green .  as far as i know he will be at Slieve Russell on Sunday prob working , not playing


----------



## LanDog (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			He has new book out now called Driving the Green .  as far as i know he will be at Slieve Russell on Sunday prob working , not playing
		
Click to expand...

What's that book on Bill?

What does he work as?


----------



## malek988 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			The Mod Cup (OK It isnt actually a cup)

As a side contest I am donating the Irish Craic Classic Mod Cup to the* impressive list of prizes already on offer (cough)*
at least it gives Chris a 3 to 1 chance of winning it, seeing as he hasnt picked up a club in 9 months (is he pregnant??)

View attachment 11304




Trust me, the engraving cost more than the trophy 

Click to expand...


there is the booby prize everyone keeps forgetting about lol


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I haven't forgotten it.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			What's that book on Bill?

What does he work as?
		
Click to expand...

Not totaly sure on either  mate but book has received good reviews, it has a golfer on the front & called Driving the Green so there has to be a good bit on golf in it , 

 he travels around playing and photographing alot of courses so id imagine he a freelance journalist / author


Search @kevinmarkham on twitter mate all will come clear


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Hope to see you guys on Friday evening. Have to pull out of Thursday and Friday as my nan passed away today.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			Hope to see you guys on Friday evening. Have to pull out of Thursday and Friday as my nan passed away today.
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear bob!  ill catch you next time!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Sorry to hear that Bob, join up when you can mate


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			Hope to see you guys on Friday evening. Have to pull out of Thursday and Friday as my nan passed away today.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your news Bob , catch u Friday mate


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

sorry to hear the sad news Bob.

hmmm weathers looking pants Fri/Sat/Sun, couldnt we have chosen Spain instead? 

just gonna reproof my waterproofs


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Checked sky news heavy rain Friday afternoon & light rain sat sun ..

G1BBO we are Irish , our ideas of weather is it might rain or it might not , if you get wet it rained if you dont it didnt ..

It will make your hair grow , Ill bring you up a spare towel mate ha ha


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

oooh I am going a bit thin on top so that will do nicely


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

my skycaddie has expired so gonna get a phone app, is it ok to use my android phone for this, as it isnt an official comp (per se)

otherwise its 30 quid less for beer


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

im easy, but then again, everyone knows that


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			my skycaddie has expired so gonna get a phone app, is it ok to use my android phone for this, as it isnt an official comp (per se)

otherwise its 30 quid less for beer 

Click to expand...



do you have international roaming minutes?  it could get pretty expensive using data abroad which the republic of Ireland is!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

am ok with three 

just renewed membership to avoid any issues when I win the trophy with an illegal device


----------



## LanDog (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			am ok with three 

just renewed membership to avoid any issues when I win the trophy with an illegal device 

Click to expand...

I don't even have a device! So I shall be walking close to one of you


----------



## malek988 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

sorry to hear bob! hope you n the family are ok


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			my skycaddie has expired so gonna get a phone app, is it ok to use my android phone for this, as it isnt an official comp (per se)

otherwise its 30 quid less for beer 

Click to expand...

Download Freecaddie from the App Store

It uses GPS so no data usage on your phone, you'll need to download the courses while you have wifi but once on the course you can switch wifi and mobile data and mobile roaming off and away you go.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



garyinderry said:



			do you have international roaming minutes?  it could get pretty expensive using data abroad which the republic of Ireland is! 

Click to expand...

as long as the courses are downloaded prior there is no data cost. I use an android as a golf gps and dont bother putting a sim in it, works perfectly. could use data to access the maps view but FMB is enough.


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Sorry to hear of your loss Bob.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			I don't even have a device! So I shall be walking close to one of you
		
Click to expand...

Mines in being fixed , doesnt look like il have it back in time  now.. darn


----------



## LanDog (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			Mines in being fixed , doesnt look like il have it back in time  now.. darn 

Click to expand...

Distance guessing is not my strong point either!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			Distance guessing is not my strong point either!
		
Click to expand...

Might try get a loan of one for the weekend . c how it goes , if not it will be strokesavers & steps (the Brendy way ), 

we paired together for the Sunday anyhow so hopefully il get one ..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Im bringing my Garmin G3 and laser. so really going to wind Brendy up with those bad boys :whoo:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

No excuses for under clubbing now Phil


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I suppose I can reveal that I already own a laser range finder? Muhahaha.
GPS is still the work of the devil, as are Hybrids and rubber tees held together with string.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I have 3 hybrids Brendy, will let you have a swish if you like


----------



## chris661 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Jeez you must be getting accurate with your shanks Brendy 




:rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



chris661 said:



			Jeez you must be getting accurate with your shanks Brendy 




:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

There is never a yardage marker wide right when you need one


----------



## LanDog (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Might pack my Titleist 990 2 iron just for Brendy


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



chris661 said:



			Jeez you must be getting accurate with your shanks Brendy 




:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Dearie me, don't mention the shanks to Brendy :mmm:

You know what happens when it gets into his head......





We all get a good laugh :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Probably won't get on here much tomorrow as I'm travelling down to Monaghan and playing Rossmore G.C in the evening with LanDog, PhilTheFragger and Gibbo.

Us four are all staying in Monaghan before heading down to Concra Wood for about 11.30am on Friday so I will see you all there.

Our first tee time is booked for 12.24 so can we all try to be there in plenty time please so we can do all the introductions and get paid in and on the tee in plenty time as it is a busy day at Concra and they will be making sure we all keep to our times.

Anyone who wants my mobile number in case something comes up before then and you are going to be late or not make it just PM me.


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Didnt you try that last year and got zero results?  Bearing in mind how bad the rest of you are, I have already had the trophy engraved...no pressure at all fella!!


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			Didnt you try that last year and got zero results?  Bearing in mind how bad the rest of you are, I have already had the trophy engraved...no pressure at all fella!!






Click to expand...

Great job Brendy :thup:


If he doesn't win it he has to pay for the engraving of whoever does win it.

Doubtful I know but stranger things have happened :mmm:


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I hate ye all ,

Especially Laurel & Hardy ..............................aka  Smange & Brendy ..


Funny tho ....................................

Safe travelling to all esp to the boys travelling over the water , looking forward to meeting the newbies & catching up with the rest of the troop , and sharing a 7up or 2   ..


----------



## chris661 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



smange said:



			Probably won't get on here much tomorrow as I'm travelling <snip>.
		
Click to expand...

Pfft spend a couple of quid on mobile data


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



chris661 said:



			Pfft spend a couple of quid on mobile data 

Click to expand...

my young lad loves ur avatar mate , we sitting here going BLAHHHHHH every time he sticks his tongue is


----------



## smange (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



bladeplayer said:



			my young lad loves ur avatar mate , we sitting here going BLAHHHHHH every time he sticks his tongue is
		
Click to expand...

Avatar?? 

That's his selfie video :whoo:


----------



## LanDog (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

All packed and ready to rock!


----------



## malek988 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

i suppose i better think about getting packed to go, hes the booby prize, it needs engraved tomorrow as the richard heads didnt do it when i ordered it


----------



## brendy (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



malek988 said:



			i suppose i better think about getting packed to go, hes the booby prize, it needs engraved tomorrow as the richard heads didnt do it when i ordered it







Click to expand...

I hope they can spell Bob!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			I hope they can spell Bob! 

Click to expand...

Or chris    

Still at least I will get something :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 2, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Picking up Gibbo at 05.30 am with a target tee time of 5.15 pm
Let the race begin....
Suppose I'd best get some kip 
See you tomorrow/Friday boys:thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

See you all on Friday night hopefully. Enjoy Rossmore and Concra. Luckily playing Concra in August so will not miss it entirely this year.  

Looking forward to Farnham and Slieverussell though. SR is probably my favourite course.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

see you Friday phil.  just packing my stuff now.



went to the range this eve.  chopping it about with the driver.  its a lost cause.  concra is going to be tough,  


do we know what tees we are playing yet? oo:


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

http://www.concrawood.ie/golf-course-information/golf-course-hole-flyby/


Christy O'Connor Junior teeing off --   is he not hitting the wrong way.   he designed the course, he should know better!   :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Gibbo n I are at Holyhead waiting for the ferry
Game on


----------



## LanDog (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			Gibbo n I are at Holyhead waiting for the ferry
Game on 

Click to expand...

I'm in my bed waiting for energy! :rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Not long now fellas. A wee birdie tells me you have graciously admitted defeat already Phil in keeping the trophy where it belongs?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I'll post it to you Brendy ...... That is if you win 
Forgot the caps too, 
What a plum


----------



## malek988 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			I'll post it to you Brendy ...... That is if you win 
Forgot the caps too, 
What a plum 

Click to expand...

great thats the whole thing ruined now, nice one phill 



See yall at Slieve Russell in the morning ...


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



malek988 said:



			great thats the whole thing ruined now, nice one phill 



See yall at Slieve Russell in the morning ...

Click to expand...

Jesus don't be turning up at Slieverussell tomorrow unless you fancy a practice round for Sunday.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			Jesus don't be turning up at Slieverussell tomorrow unless you fancy a practice round for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Is that you offering advice on which course to turn up at? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



chris661 said:



			Eh? Is that you offering advice on which course to turn up at? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You only make that mistake once.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			You only make that mistake once.
		
Click to expand...

No, most folk NEVER make that mistake


----------



## malek988 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			Jesus don't be turning up at Slieverussell tomorrow unless you fancy a practice round for Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

there hasn't been a reference to last years boo boo, had to throw it in there


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

We came, we saw, we played, we drank Guinness&#128526;&#9971;&#65039;

Rossmore a lovely course near Monaghan, a bit hilly in places, but in fantastic condition

Smange n Gibbo beat Fragger & Landog in a hotly competed contest

I've decided I like Ireland, everyone should sample it :


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

And I should add that we had a fantastic welcome from Smange & Landog who are real gents
Rossmore was a quality course and at an amazing price of 15 euros each

Got the first main event today at Concra Wood and looking forward to meeting the rest of the guys


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*




Picture of Concra Wood , stunning course, congrats to GaryinDerry who took the first days prize and to Gibbo who took the 2's pot 
I birdied the 5th SI 1 par 4 for 5 points
Happy days


----------



## chris661 (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Don't worry I will be there to ruin it tomorrow for you :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



In the pub
After 4 pints &#128526;


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Just had the pleasure of Phil & G1BBO,s (& my old bud Malek) company around Farnham Estate GC.. good laugh and good company with the odd bit of good golf. Great back 9 by malek with 19pts .. enjoyed the day.. top men.. 
Top work by Smange on course choice ..  look forward to Slieve Russell tomorrow with Malek . Landog & good ole Bob


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*




The enigma that is Bob


----------



## fundy (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



View attachment 11356

In the pub
After 4 pints &#128526;
		
Click to expand...

Gibbo his usual classy self 

Sounds like a great trip


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Great weekend guys. Really helped cheer me up after a bad week. Big big thanks to Smange for sorting things out.

Saturday off to a great start after no sleep the night before. Chris, Landog and Bayjon making up a fourball full of banter. 

Great final day at SR with Bladeplayer, Mal and LD. One of my favourite courses and don't think I could of had better company. 

Take care getting home Phil and Gibbo great to meet. As for the Irish lads maybe see you again sooner.


----------



## chris661 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Yep. Just want to echo Bob's comments, it was a great weekend full of plenty laughs and a bit of slagging  It was a great to meet another few to be able to put a name to the face (although not so much for gibbo  ) Hope you pair get back safe and hope to see you back next year! 

Cheers to smange for the organising :thup:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Just on the ferry now might have a cheeky one... or a kip as bloody knackered showing you lot how to play golf and drink ale!!!

Thanks for being great hosts. I was going to apologise for my use of colourful language then Chris turned up 

Top 4 days and a big thanks to Steve (smange) for organising.  Top  blokes each and every one of you :thup: 

:cheers: :cheers:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			Just on the ferry now might have a cheeky one... or a kip as bloody knackered showing you lot how to play golf and drink ale!!!

Thanks for being great hosts. I was going to apologise for my use of colourful language then Chris turned up 

Top 4 days and a big thanks to Steve (smange) for organising.  Top  blokes each and every one of gou :thup: 

:cheers: :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I heard all about the lessons you gave on bunker play. Wish I'd been there for it.  Congrats on lifting a prize today though.


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Haha it was funny. Dont forget my 2's pot aswell. All in all a successful trip


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

G1bbo it was a pleasure mate . Phil realy enjoyed ur company on and off the course mate ..safe home guys..
Malek . Good golf mate great to see u enjoying ur golf .

 Smange what a great weekend top quality courses .good b&b & great company.

Hammertoe nice to meet u Alan hope u had a good day

Gary and garys brother  it was a pleasure guys . Good golf friday Gar.

Landog . Cian your a top lad enjoyed ur company

Rest o ye usual lads .... Thanks for a good weekend ..

Finaly bayjohn good to catch up J . Great golf today mate congrats on being ICC Champ 2014


----------



## LanDog (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I am absolutely Banjaxed!

Big thanks to Steve for organising a great weekend and giving me a lift up and down

Phil and Gibbo, glad you both enjoyed the Craic, fair play for coming over and glad you enjoyed the Smithwicks!

John thanks for rooming (putting up) with me and congrats on a great days golf today

Malek some good hitting today, nice to see well done 

Bob you were bright and beautiful as always 

Bill thanks for lugging me around to and from course to course, you're a sound on fella 

Brendy & Chris I don't know why mods get a bad rep as the two of you are genuinely sound lads, Chris just needs a hug

Gary and Gary's brother, nice to see you at Concra and well played on the day Gary 

Alan (hammertoe) hope you had a good day around SR

And just a general thanks to everyone for being welcoming and putting up with me!


----------



## malek988 (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

absolutely craic'in weekend, good to meet some new faces, gibbo, phill and cain, all sound fellas and cant wait to play golf with again

My ole mucker bill keeping me on form on the course with his Magic pro v1's 

big thanks to stevie for arranging this, big success mate!

see ya'll at the next one


----------



## brendy (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Just to echo what has already been said (posting from my mobile), A great weekends good honest golf and fun each evening with a bunch of down to earth guys and Bob (or was that PAUL PAUL PAUL?). Thanks to the guys that made the trip across water,Phil, Steve and Cian as well as Gary,brother and Alan (Hammertoe) who helped make the weekend so enjoyable.

The courses:
Concra Wood is a fantastic course that I think we all enjoyed, even the on off rain couldnt put a dent in the day. Some of the par 3 and par 4s around the lake are just stunning and a real test of golf, even from the girly green tees (shade under 6700 yards) Gibbo, LanDog,John Bayly and myself were playing together and had a great day out and smashing grub in the clubhouse afterwards. 

Farnham estate, underrated "gem" of a course with greens that can only be described as flawless and a joy to walk on nevermind putt on.  Myself and Smange went out first as a two ball and walked the round rather than use carts and its safe to say it is a long long way round. Buggies are highly recommended. We played from the white tees, again around 6700 yards.Steve played well and was great company while I struggled to find fairways all day. Weatherwise it was pretty good all day bar one small downpour for 15 mins early in the round.

Slieve Russell (white tees 6650 yards) was this morning and the neither the course nor the weather disappointed. Every single hole was immaculate, greens were treacherous in places and the bunkers were tricky and well placed. For me, the second nine was the best as they incorporate risk reward shots over water as well as fair bail out areas. JB won the main ICC trophy while Steve (Gibbo) worked even harder to take the Booby prize back to England but promises to up his game for next year..


----------



## smange (Jul 6, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Yep guys,

Great weekend again and it's was a pleasure organising, delighted you all enjoyed the courses but having played Farnham and Slieve Russell previously I knew you all would.

Thanks to all who came and a special mention to the two who made the trip from England, Phil and Steve (Gibbo). Enjoyed your company on the rounds we played together and over the whole weekend. 

Congratulations and well played John (bayjon) on lifting the trophy today, although still not sure I believe you holed that 7th shot on the 13th for a point  although it wasn't quite of the quality of Gibbo's bunker lesson he gave on 17, then gave again, then gave again :rofl:

Just a wee mention for this poor hobo who we came across on the way to dinner on Saturday night




Yes we done the decent thing and took him with us and gave him a good feed but he does have a strange habit of taking tomato ketchup in his coffee


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

It's 6 am and just back home after a 5 1/2 hour drive, completely knackered, but very happy after a brilliant weekend
Thanks to Smange for organising the Craic and the superb golf courses.
Never in Fragger history has so much beer been consumed and so much laughter experienced.
Thanks to all the lads for the warmth of your welcome , hope to repeat it next year 
I'm off to bed. &#128526;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

So you don't want a game today then....?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

He will sleep til 4pm mate .. loooong weekend for him and G1BBO ..


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

nice to meet everyone apart from bob on Friday.  so glad I made the journey back to play a fantastic course such as concra.  nice playing with malik and phil !   


glad you all enjoyed the rest of the weekend.  hope you's didn't get caught in too many showers.  I had a couple of games back home and managed a decent wee round yesterday evening even with a stinking hangover! 

hope to see ya'l again soon! :thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



garyinderry said:



			nice to meet everyone apart from bob on Friday.  so glad I made the journey back to play a fantastic course such as concra.  nice playing with malik and phil !   


glad you all enjoyed the rest of the weekend.  hope you's didn't get caught in too many showers.  I had a couple of games back home and managed a decent wee round yesterday evening even with a stinking hangover! 

hope to see ya'l again soon! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Lol that reads like it was nice to meet everyone but not nice to meet me 

Let's just clarify that you didn't have the displeasure of my company because I was unable to be there 

Great courses though.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

:rofl:   sorry bobman!!       next time lad!


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

right up and at em, had a kip, sorted my washing out and a bit gutted its all over 

On a plus I have just been on the phone to my mate for an hour recalling bits and bobs and the courses we played. Smange picked some crackers and one not so....(it was a nice course but jeebus was it a slog) I am sure we saw a Yeti up in them mountains it was that hilly 

I will indeed be back next year although I might fly as that was a slog and poor Phil had to endure me snoozing on the way back and dribbling like a baby in my sleep. How he managed to do the drive I dont know. Just sorting renewing my membership now as I will be winning the other prize next year!!!


----------



## chris661 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			Lol that reads like it was nice to meet everyone but not nice to meet me 

Let's just clarify that you didn't have the displeasure of my company because I was unable to be there 

Great courses though.
		
Click to expand...

Don't try and sugar coat it......


----------



## brendy (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Great meeting yourself and Phil, glad you came over, hopefully show some of the county limited blokes that there are actually good courses outside their own postcodes! 
Talking about treks, it took me almost 2 hours to travel 20km going through Clones to Monaghan as there had been a gaelic football game on and both sets of fans had to get up the one chuffing road. Home just after 8 though so nothing compared to you guys!



G1BB0 said:



			right up and at em, had a kip, sorted my washing out and a bit gutted its all over 

On a plus I have just been on the phone to my mate for an hour recalling bits and bobs and the courses we played. Smange picked some crackers and one not so....(it was a nice course but jeebus was it a slog) I am sure we saw a Yeti up in them mountains it was that hilly 

I will indeed be back next year although I might fly as that was a slog and poor Phil had to endure me snoozing on the way back and dribbling like a baby in my sleep. How he managed to do the drive I dont know. Just sorting renewing my membership now as I will be winning the other prize next year!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## malek988 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			Great meeting yourself and Phil, glad you came over, hopefully show some of the county limited blokes that there are actually good courses outside their own postcodes! 
Talking about treks, it took me almost 2 hours to travel 20km going through Clones to Monaghan as there had been a gaelic football game on and both sets of fans had to get up the one chuffing road. Home just after 8 though so nothing compared to you guys!

Click to expand...

my sat nav had a melt down n took me through augher clogher and five mile town before finally finding the motorway, was never so glad to see my bed lol


----------



## malek988 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			right up and at em, had a kip, sorted my washing out and a bit gutted its all over 

On a plus I have just been on the phone to my mate for an hour recalling bits and bobs and the courses we played. Smange picked some crackers and one not so....(it was a nice course but jeebus was it a slog) I am sure we saw a Yeti up in them mountains it was that hilly 

I will indeed be back next year although I might fly as that was a slog and poor Phil had to endure me snoozing on the way back and dribbling like a baby in my sleep. How he managed to do the drive I dont know. Just sorting renewing my membership now as I will be winning the other prize next year!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thats you addicted now buddy, last year was my 1st time, is that 'trophy' sitting proudly in your trophy room, or in my case mantle piece ?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

its hidden behind my mountain of trophies


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



malek988 said:



			my sat nav had a melt down n took me through augher clogher and five mile town before finally finding the motorway, was never so glad to see my bed lol
		
Click to expand...

That's what we in Tyrone call good, quality roads!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

You guys who ordered caps please PM me your addresses and i'll send them out
Also Brendy where do I send the ICC "MOD" trophy 

cant believe how quickly those 4 days went

Must have enjoyed ourselves too much 

can you get Smithwicks over here?


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



PhilTheFragger said:



			can you get Smithwicks over here?
		
Click to expand...

I searched high and low for the stuff last year when I was in Leeds Phil and I found it impossible to find!

Only way I could see finding it would be in an Irish bar of some sort


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I dont want to find it as its  extra incentive to go next year (lets face it I wont be going for my silky golf skills  )


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			I dont want to find it as its  extra incentive to go next year (lets face it I wont be going for my silky golf skills  )
		
Click to expand...

More than made up for with your excellent company mate.. golf is just a side show ..3 great courses tho


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

trust me Bill, I will be a different golfer next year


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			trust me Bill, I will be a different golfer next year 

Click to expand...

What you mean that you will have a shave and not drink beer


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

already shaved the badger face off!

 not sure about the beer one, that would be pushing it too far


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Is anyone else having slight withdrawal symptoms at all or is it just me?


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

your still recouperating from Friday night


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

If I never see another fry again it will be too late. That B&B breakfast was insane!!! Could have fed twice as many. 

Who am I kidding. You guys have seen my size, I'll probably have a fry tomorrow.


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			your still recouperating from Friday night 

Click to expand...

I didn't wanna leave the buggy!


----------



## LanDog (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



palindromicbob said:



			If I never see another fry again it will be too late. That B&B breakfast was insane!!! Could have fed twice as many. 

Who am I kidding. You guys have seen my size, I'll probably have a fry tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

You're one of the skinnier ones amongst us Bob!


----------



## malek988 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

pics be up soon??


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			Is anyone else having slight withdrawal symptoms at all or is it just me?
		
Click to expand...

Think we are all suffering from blindness after Bobs dress sense on Sunday 
Can we import come Craic over here?


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I have just gone through all of my pics to get rid of the incriminating ones and will throw up a link shortly.


malek988 said:



			pics be up soon??
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



brendy said:



			I have just gone through all of my pics to get rid of the incriminating ones and will throw up a link shortly.

Click to expand...

not many left so , eh ?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



LanDog said:



			You're one of the skinnier ones amongst us Bob!
		
Click to expand...

not realy a compliment that tho , is it ?:rofl:


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Apologies in Advance, 123 photos... mostly chronological and taken on my mobile.


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Finally, the ICC 2014 trophy which was won with by JB (Bayjon).



















































I couldnt help but upload this little gem too, to be fair to Steve though, he was not the only one to find water on this hole at Concra Wood, the 4ball ahead of us were playing dambusters also, the drop zone got a lot of business that day!


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Top work Brendy my man , excellent


----------



## LanDog (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

My weekend started so well with that drive down the first at Concra and all! Pity it was all as downhill as the 10th fairway from then on!


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Well done on photoshopping the ball out from Gibbo's pics and making it look like he actually hit a decent shot and not just a 10 yard duff 

Great pics Brendy :thup:


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I was expecting to see a picture of "Paul" :rofl:


----------



## LanDog (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Bill has that one I'm fairly sure!


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Yea,
Bill got Paul Paul Paul Paul PAUL PAUL PAUL PAUL I believe.


palindromicbob said:



			I was expecting to see a picture of "Paul" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I have a few pics there alright , no idea how to post them , i can email them to someone if they want


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

I KNEW YOU VIDEOD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIT!!!!!!!



(at least you didnt get me doing the dying fly lol)


----------



## brendy (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Hehe I did stop short of the dead fly!



G1BB0 said:



			I KNEW YOU VIDEOD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIT!!!!!!!



(at least you didnt get me doing the dying fly lol)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			I KNEW YOU VIDEOD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GIT!!!!!!!



(at least you didnt get me doing the dying fly lol)
		
Click to expand...

No dying fly but Gibbo taking the worlds shortest power nap, lasted about 1.5 seconds then he jumped up ready for a beer  :cheers:


----------



## G1BB0 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

unlike Bob


----------



## palindromicbob (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			unlike Bob 

Click to expand...

I needed my sleep.


----------



## smange (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



G1BB0 said:



			unlike Bob 

Click to expand...

Bob taking a power nap




Well when I say "power" I mean dead to the world for over an hour and was hilarious when Gibbo was brave enough to wake him, thought he was gonna knock Gibbo out :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*



smange said:



			Bob taking a power nap

View attachment 11405


Well when I say "power" I mean dead to the world for over an hour and was hilarious when Gibbo was brave enough to wake him, thought he was gonna knock Gibbo out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Never seen Gibbo move so fast


----------



## brendy (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Somehow missed the delivery last week but the wife collected it from the PO today.


Look at there in all its golden handsomeness. It might not be the ICC trophy but certainly the next best thing  cheers for posting it over Phil, the top of the tv cabinet is now complete! I look forward to defending it against all mod comers next year.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

We need a big piccy of you with it, so I can print it out and put it on my dartboard  

Certainly planning to challenge you for it next year


----------



## malek988 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

been so busy covering the boss while on holiday, only now getting a chance to get online lol, thanks for the hat phil!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 4, 2014)

*Re: Draw For ICC 4-6 July 2014*

Decent write up and photo on this months Forum Page

Cheers Tiger


----------

